# Tips on Leg of Lamb



## rabbithutch

Went to Whole Foods flagship store today in Austin, TX.  What an AWESOME store for one who loves food (and wine).  Brought home a leg of lamb, bone in.  I've never cooked a leg of lamb.  Where do I start?  I have the MES (but I have to put the new heating element in before I can use it).  I have the mini-WSM and I have the Weber OTG grill for smoking.

I have no idea how to prep and season this piece of meat.  Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  The thing cost me $50 so I don't want to ruin it.  Not likely to be able to get 'er done tomorrow (Wed.) but have a clear day Thursday (great to be retired, some days).

I need all the help I can get.  I'll try to get Qview throughout and post back here with the results.

TIA


----------



## moikel

I eat  lot of lamb,grew up on it. Leg of lamb was Sunday roast. It was cheap when I was a kid.
Now I pay about $25 for a leg because there is a price war between big guys in food here & leg of lamb is something they have picked to discount. 
IMO you have several choices, leave it bone in, punch holes in it with a boning knife then put flavours of your choice in the slit. Or rub it with a paste of your choosing. Leave it sit overnight,then into MES.
If you really want to step it up bone it,stuff it ,roll it. I have  done a couple of versions here including a Sardinian one. 
Let me know if there is something in particular you want help with.


----------



## stanjk

Have to agree with Moikel and bone it. More options that way; you could stuff and roll and smoke half and smoke or grill the other half flat, or make kababs, etc...


----------



## gary s

I like Lamb, way too expensive around here in East Texas. It is higher than Choice Ribeyes 

Gary


----------



## bluewhisper

Same here, I like lamb but it's crazy expensive and only a few cuts are available. It pays to shop the moslem halal stores for better selection and price (we have a lot of Somalis in town).


----------



## mdboatbum

If you're comfortable with a boning knife I'd also say bone it, roll it and smoke it. Lamb likes pretty bold seasonings. I usually use a paste of Rosemary, garlic, salt, pepper and olive oil. A lot of folks use mint as well. 
As for cooking, my wife and I like it medium rare to medium. A reverse sear works very well on a boneless leg. 
Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## drewed

I bone it, marinate it with herbs and red wine, roll it up into a neat lump and stick it on the rotisserie.  I would guess that smoker would work too, but you will want to cook it hotter and faster than smoking, so you can brown the outside and keep the inside from over cooking.


----------



## gary s

Sounds good

Gary


----------



## rabbithutch

Thanks for the input, guys!  

One more question:  What IT should it cook to?  I'd like to have it medium rare to rare.

I've read several recipes online about roasting - not smoking - a leg of lamb.  They call for an oven temp of 325°F (165°C) and cooking 20 minutes a pound but no IT was given.  I'm thinking now that I might do this in the Weber OTG in a roasting pan with coals on each side with hickory chips.  Would a _mirepois_ be appropriate?  I'm thinking the mp with some small red potatoes then saving out the potatoes and draining the juice for either a gravy thickened with flour or just _au jus_.

In addition to the potatoes, I'm thinking either risotto or polenta (probably polenta), fresh tomatoes with mozarella, basil and EVO and maybe baby spinach or kale salad and baguette.

All suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

rabbithutch said:


> Thanks for the input, guys!
> 
> One more question:  What IT should it cook to?  I'd like to have it medium rare to rare.
> 
> I've read several recipes online about roasting - not smoking - a leg of lamb.  They call for an oven temp of 325°F (165°C) and cooking 20 minutes a pound but no IT was given.  I'm thinking now that I might do this in the Weber OTG in a roasting pan with coals on each side with hickory chips.  Would a _mirepois_ be appropriate?  I'm thinking the mp with some small red potatoes then saving out the potatoes and draining the juice for either a gravy thickened with flour or just _au jus_.
> 
> In addition to the potatoes, I'm thinking either risotto or polenta (probably polenta), fresh tomatoes with mozarella, basil and EVO and maybe baby spinach or kale salad and baguette.
> 
> All suggestions would be appreciated.



Hi there. If you are doing it on the OTG, there's a video on you tube from a guy in New Zealand that cooks it on one. In the search button type "perfect smoked leg of lamb on a weber" I'm dying to try it this way. (I've never cooked lamb before either.) I know that the vents are always wide open in this video. And I think it takes about 3 hours. 

Please post this when you make it. I'm very interested in how it turns out no matter which apparatus you use. Thank you.


----------



## stanjk

I do boneless leg of lamb to an internal temp of 125° to 130° for rare/med. rare. I like the sound of everything else you have planned. Don't forget to allow for cooking during the rest period. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## rabbithutch

Smoked the LoL (bone in) last Friday.

Here it is before any prep work. You will see how the garlic was used later.












12JUN2015 004.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Jun 14, 2015






I cut holes with the knife and inserted whole garlic cloves and rosemary, but first I rubbed in EVOO, sea salt and coarse ground black pepper.












12JUN2015 010.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Jun 14, 2015






It went on the OTG (with hickory chips) in a roasting pan with red, gold and sweet potatoes, onion, carrot and celery with a little EVOO and salt.
The probe goes to a new ThermoWorks ChefAlarm I got recently.












14Jun2014 002.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Jun 14, 2015






Here it is as it came off the OTG. . . .












12JUN2015 016.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Jun 14, 2015






. . .  and here it is sliced.












14Jun2014 004.JPG



__ rabbithutch
__ Jun 14, 2015







As you can see I cooked it rare.  IT got to 135 before I took it off to rest.

We ate it with the veg and a bacon and bleu salad.  It smelled so good, I forgot to get a plated shot.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1

Omg that looks fabulous!!!! How did it taste? How long did it take to cook? It looks delicious!!!


----------



## stanjk

From the truss to the finish, nice work! Taste as good as it looks?


----------



## rabbithutch

It was delicious.  I think cooking time was a little under 3 hours, but I didn't time it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mdboatbum

You nailed it!! Looks like you've been doing it for years.


----------

